# High voltage capacitors



## a1sparky (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi fellas just wondering if anybody knows where to get some 15pf 3000v discs
for a LCD power supply. Most suppliers in the UK dont stock these, any ideasand thanks.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Try http://www.quasarelectronics.com/

They do kitsets - not sure of individual components

RS Components surely will be able to supply:
http://uk.rs-online.com/web/


----------



## a1sparky (Apr 4, 2009)

I'll try them thaks DonaldG


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

This page at RS should help

You can use a higher voltage device if needs be


----------

